# California Forces Uber and Its Rivals to Bolster Insurance



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

http://www.wired.com/2015/07/california-forces-uber-rivals-bolster-insurance/


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Beginning today in California for UberX drivers, you and your car are not insured during Period 1 unless you have Metromile or Farmers insurance policy.

The law is very clear... it does not allow insurance companies to insure you or your vehicle while the app is on and you are waiting for a ping. I hope every UberX driver reads this article and gets Metromile or Farmers insurance!!!!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

My app is only "on" after I accept a ping.

Problem solved.

Simple.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Would you have to purchase a whole new insurance policy thru Farmers just to get the ride share insurance?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> My app is only "on" after I accept a ping.
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> Simple.


While your attempt at a witty comment is commendable, most drivers prefer not to commit insurance fraud and would rather purchase one of the two policies available in Cali.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> http://www.wired.com/2015/07/california-forces-uber-rivals-bolster-insurance/


Great article! This should be an example for other states. Larry Estell did you see this article?


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Sure! Take that big fat 1.00 per mile, no base, no tip Uber money youre earning and cough up another $325 per month for Farmers ride sharing insurance. Now you are making $6 per hr instead of $9. The insurance deal is a joke!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Just_in said:


> Would you have to purchase a whole new insurance policy thru Farmers just to get the ride share insurance?


Yes


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

onefuctubersheep said:


> Sure! Take that big fat 1.00 per mile, no base, no tip Uber money youre earning and cough up another $325 per month for Farmers ride sharing insurance. Now you are making $6 per hr instead of $9. The insurance deal is a joke!


In Detroit it's .75cents a mile. And for the brief time I drove, it was looking like $7-9/hr (not the $25/hr advertised). THEN I stumbled on UPFN and learned I was really losing my a$$ driving Uber. Not to mention Michigan is still fumblimg around with rideshare legislation & insurance requirements etc etc. So my thoughts are that California legislation and insurance just cleared things up in a good way. Even drivers with zero industry knowledge and drivers who are bad at math will all get smarter a lot faster if they have to write a fat check for insurance to drive. The way it is now, I can see why most drivers can't figure out they're getting screwed until they've wasted A LOT of time. Wakey! Wakey!  hahaha I got that from Sydney Uber


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> In Detroit it's .75cents a mile. And for the brief time I drove, it was looking like $7-9/hr (not the $25/hr advertised). THEN I stumbled on UPFN and learned I was really losing my a$$ driving Uber. Not to mention Michigan is still fumblimg around with rideshare legislation & insurance requirements etc etc. So my thoughts are that California legislation and insurance just cleared things up in a good way. Even drivers with zero industry knowledge and drivers who are bad at math will all get smarter a lot faster if they have to write a fat check for insurance to drive. The way it is now, I can see why most drivers can't figure out they're getting screwed until they've wasted A LOT of time. Wakey! Wakey!  hahaha I got that from Sydney Uber


POST # 9/UberRidiculous: SING IT,
SISTER ANGELA!
Or, if You persist in Tagging Someone
with Every Post, I'll HAVE to INsist that
You ReRegister with UPNF as 
@SisterTag .....right chi1cabby ?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> http://www.wired.com/2015/07/california-forces-uber-rivals-bolster-insurance/


POST # 1/UberBlackDriverLA: Well done
on the "NOW HEAR THIS!"
aspect of Obtuse Cranium Penetration.

This Insurance Mandate, along with the
30/25/20% Leveraged Software Fee will
keep dilettants like Pompous apollo11
off the Roads, or at least replace that
New Car that Daddy Bought him, when
he gets creamed by the Gang Member
he just gave the OneFingered Salute.

Bison chortling.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Yes


Sounds like if you purchase a Farmer's insurance policy with ride share you would have to cancel your existing policy if you are with another insurance company. A Farmer's exclusive. Wonder why the other insurance companies have not joined in to help out the Partner. How many Partners are there on the roads today in CA driving around looking for fares. That's a lot of business the insurance companies would be losing out to Farmers.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

https://www.uber.com/safety

It states in the US you are covered from app on to app off.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

limepro said:


> https://www.uber.com/safety
> 
> It states in the US you are covered from app on to app off.


PLEASE go back and reread it! Be very careful because Uber picks their words to deceive you. However the key phrase is repeated twice...

The ride is covered by commercial LIABILITY insurance.
"Drivers for UberX covered by commercial LIABILITY INSURANCE even between trips."

You and the car are NOT insured while the app is on trolling for clients. Beginning July 1st, it is illegal for personal insurance policies to pay for you or your car in the event of an accident during phase 1. There is even case law where you are not covered before and after you log in.

Get the Metromile or Farmers policy!!!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> While your attempt at a witty comment is commendable, most drivers prefer not to commit insurance fraud and would rather purchase one of the two policies available in Cali.


Witty or not, driving for a buck a mile with competition on every corner WE CAN'T afford ride share insurance.

I take down the ****ing trade dress when I am not driving to a ping. I am NOT a Uber driver unless I am driving a pax.... just an ordinary schmo stuck in L.A. traffic.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> PLEASE go back and reread it! Be very careful because Uber picks their words to deceive you. However the key phrase is repeated twice...
> 
> The ride is covered by commercial LIABILITY insurance.
> "Drivers for UberX covered by commercial LIABILITY INSURANCE even between trips."
> ...


As a black driver I'm sure you have commercial insurance so please enlighten me what it is called because I guarantee you have commercial LIABILITY insurance as that is the standard term for it.



> Who Needs Commercial Liability Insurance?
> 
> If you use a car, truck, or van for business purposes, or run a fleet of these types of vehicles, you need commercial auto liability insurance.
> 
> ...


http://www.dmv.org/insurance/liability-insurance-for-commercial-vehicles.php


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Witty or not, driving for a buck a mile with competition on every corner WE CAN'T afford ride share insurance.
> 
> I take down the ****ing trade dress when I am not driving to a ping. I am NOT a Uber driver unless I am driving a pax.... just an ordinary schmo stuck in L.A. traffic.


Keep telling yourself that. Once the other insurance company/lawyer starts investigating, I hope you don't get caught in your lies.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

limepro said:


> As a black driver I'm sure you have commercial insurance so please enlighten me what it is called because I guarantee you have commercial LIABILITY insurance as that is the standard term for it.
> 
> http://www.dmv.org/insurance/liability-insurance-for-commercial-vehicles.php


Now I see why you are confused. Yes, I have a commercial package. Part of that package is a $1000000 commercial liability policy. Another part of the package covers my vehicle. During phase one, Uber does not cover you or your vehicle.

You can lead a horse to water...


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Would farmers or metromile cover personal damage or injury while the app is on? From what I understand they only cover you when the app isn't on, so no matter what insurance you have you would be in the same boat.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Now I see why you are confused. Yes, I have a commercial package. Part of that package is a $1000000 commercial liability policy. Another part of the package covers my vehicle. During phase one, Uber does not cover you or your vehicle.
> 
> You can lead a horse to water...


I understand during phase 1 that the vehicle is not covered...if the accident is your fault. There are cases Uber has fixed drivers vehicles on this site, if you are at fault then sucks for you.


----------



## Larry Estell (Jan 25, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Great article! This should be an example for other states. Larry Estell did you see this article?


yeah I saw no surprise at all lol


----------



## Larry Estell (Jan 25, 2015)

funny thing is the legislation just passed by the house supporting Uber just got shipped to the same committee in the senate that support anti Uber legislation in a 6 to 1 vote hahaha to funny


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Witty or not, driving for a buck a mile with competition on every corner WE CAN'T afford ride share insurance.
> 
> I take down the ****ing trade dress when I am not driving to a ping. I am NOT a Uber driver unless I am driving a pax.... just an ordinary schmo stuck in L.A. traffic.


Yeah, once an accident happens you'll find out quickly that the lawyers will quickly see you were ubering.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

limepro said:


> https://www.uber.com/safety
> 
> It states in the US you are covered from app on to app off.


You're missing the point. When you app is off, your current insurer might drop you if they find out you are driving for Uber. 
In other words, you might not be insured when the app is off. IN fact, you probably are not insured though you think you are. 
This is why I quit driving for UberX.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> You're missing the point. When you app is off, your current insurer might drop you if they find out you are driving for Uber.
> In other words, you might not be insured when the app is off. IN fact, you probably are not insured though you think you are.
> This is why I quit driving for UberX.


Except insurance companies are changing their policy like state farm and esurance one of which I have, esurance even promotes rideshare.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

limepro said:


> Except insurance companies are changing their policy like state farm and esurance one of which I have, esurance even promotes rideshare.


Not fast enough and not in every state yet. Also Michigan is a no fault state. Doesn't matter whose fault. Your insurance pays even if it's someone else's fault.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

When is the last time any of you were in an accident? Did anybody ask your occupation? Did anybody ask to see your cell phone? No to all in my experience.

I had two fender benders last year while "ubering", one I was going to pick up a pax (period 2), one I was pulling to the curb to drop pax (period?)

NO police report was done in either case. One in L.A., One in Beverly Hills.... and yes, they came to the scene.

Police "investigating" is only for TV/Movies. Here they just say "contact your insurance company" and move on...

Now If you kill somebody like Bruce Jenner did that may be different.... but come on, how many traffic fatalities are there at 20 mph in city traffic?

If all of you want to be scared of the big bad wolf, stop driving for uber and sit on your couch playing video games.... it's safe there.


----------

